# Euconomenella sp.



## rickyc666 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi All,

Ive got one of these mantids which is some sort of stick mantis that ive never seen before but was intrigued by it. I havent had any luck finding out any info on it so was wondering if any of you guys/girls now about them.

Cheers


----------



## rickyc666 (Jun 14, 2006)

Ive just noticed that another guy "jackson" has posted a similar topic for Euchomenella. Have i spelled it wrong?


----------



## Lukony (Jun 14, 2006)

Ask francisco, he tends to be the resident expert on stick mantises. I own a few and enjoy them. The get fairly big and aren't very aggressive. They tend to just hang around and if really scared they fall to the ground. Sometime it is a hastle getting them out of a case since they seem to hate contact.


----------



## rickyc666 (Jun 17, 2006)

Will do, cheers.


----------

